# شرح متكامل لبرنامج الاوتوكاد AutoCAD 2010 باللغة العربية



## demarrer (24 مارس 2010)

Je vous propose aujourd’hui un tutoriel sous AutoCAD 2010 très simple qui vous permetter de créer un placard passant par des étapes très simple. Chaque étape est bien expliquée ce qui devrait permettre à tous de parvenir à réussir AutoCAD 2010, nous allons voir comment utiliser les commandes suivantes: Mirror,scale,ARC,Offset....et autres

LIEN
http://maroc-tutorial.com/ma/design/dessin-3d/autocad-creer-un-placard.html


----------



## shiko1981 (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr elsaady (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## desrtmyth (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## بوشناق (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## engineer ghaly (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mostafammy (13 مايو 2010)

كيفيه التحميل من هذا الموقع حيث اننى اعتقد انه بالغه الفرنسيه وجرت فتحها بالغه العربيه لا يفتح هنا فى السعوديه نرجو من الاخوه اللى حملو الدروس رفعها على موقع اخر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## soufiane3939 (14 مايو 2010)

اريد كتاب يشرح لك البرنامج 
*AutoCAD 2010 باللغة العربية*


----------



## mohamedhemdan (26 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ادارة الملتقي علي المجهود العظيم الذي يبذلونه من اجل افادتنا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بهارعبد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن كتاب وطرق التدريس...مع التقدير.


----------



## okab73 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## جادومان (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*برامج هندسيه*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## بهارعبد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررراااااااااااا..........


----------



## علي احمد الهواري (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## م.ام علي (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_abodi (6 يوليو 2012)

thannnnnnnnnnks


----------



## safa aldin (22 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع الف شكر


----------



## المهندس999999 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لك وافر الشكر والشكر موصول الى كل من ساهم فى هذا المندى الرائع


----------



## نورس المدني (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## memeta meme (13 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (17 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayad shakarchi (17 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## as9533 (23 فبراير 2013)

تسلم هل يوجد شرح كامل لبرنامج اتوكاد 2013


----------



## EN.D (13 مارس 2013)

شكرا الك


----------



## gefara_g (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الشرح يا هندسة


----------



## MeMo001 (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كلخير


----------



## zizoabdo (23 مارس 2013)

السادة المهندسين المحترمين القائمين علي الموقع السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي برنامج شرح وتعليم اوتوكاد 2010علما اني غير متخصص وارجو ببرنامج في شرحة واتعلم منة علما انني وجدت شرح بس للاسف عربي يتحدث بالفرنسية ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## حازم سعد (1 أبريل 2013)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## abdel-rahim (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لاعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب والعاملين به


----------



## ramim2010 (3 يوليو 2013)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## ashrafrefaay (24 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------

